# Stronger Scent



## OlinB (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi, I am a new to soaping, been working it for a year now.   My soap scents are light and Ok but the scent could be twice as strong.  I need instruction in how y'all make soap with scents that are both pleasing and grab attention.   I use the amount of scent suggested on the soapcalc calculator and used both essential oils and blended scents.  Just a bit frustrated.  

Thanks for taking your time to help!
  ...  Jolly Ollie


----------



## Relle (Nov 19, 2018)

Welcome Ollie  .


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 19, 2018)

What scents are you using and where do you get them from?

Your supplier should have suggested useage rates or there are charts online for essential oil useage rates. Then you have the variable that some scents aren’t strong. No matter how much of those scents you use the scent won’t carry


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 19, 2018)

How much fragrance oil or essential oil are high using for what amount of oils?


----------



## lsg (Nov 19, 2018)

If you are using citrus EOs, they are notorious for fading.  You might try using 15X citrus EOs.  I have used litsea cubeba and/or clay to anchor scent.   You might also read the reviews of FOs before purchasing to see if they fade.  Here is a link with info. on anchoring scent:  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...-Secrets-Anchoring-Fragrances-In-CP-Soap.aspx


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Ollie,  how well scent sticks depends on where you are purchasing them, what you are choosing scent wise as well as how much you are adding.  Purchasing EO/FO from reputable soap supply companies is important.  Many will list reviews as well as usage rates.  I tend to only purchase fragrances that can be used at 6%.  I also keep good notes on how they act. If they don't stick, I don't make it again.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 19, 2018)

OlinB said:


> I use the amount of scent suggested on the soapcalc calculator
> 
> 
> ...  Jolly Ollie



Hi Jolly Ollie, and welcome! 

Ditto all of the above posts!

The SoapCalc suggestion for scent amount is just a general starting suggestion, which might be good for some scents, but is definitely not great for all scents. Go by the manufacturer's recommended usage rate for whatever particular scents you are using instead. If you happen to do that and still find that the scent is still not strong enough or is not holding up well over time in your soap, scour the scent review sites for soap-making and look to see if there is a stronger version of that scent available from a different vendor. Actually, you should really scour the review sites _first_ before purchasing any scents. It will save you a lot of frustration and money, for sure!

Some good scent review sites:

*the SMF review site*

*TheSoapScentReviewBoard*



IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 19, 2018)

Generally speaking, with FOs, you get what you pay for. I've noticed that fragrances from cheaper companies (Just Scent comes to mind) tend to be weaker, fade, morph, etc. (My exception to this is Bitter Creek North.) Generally speaking, I'd suggest going with the vendor names you see mentioned here over and over - Brambleberry, Nurture, Nature's Garden, WSP. Read the reviews as well.


----------

